# MasterForce 12" Drill Press



## JoeLyddon

*Belts:*

Here is a Super good Link Belt at a very competitive price.

I have used this in several places and they are GREAT!


----------



## bugsiegel

Beyond the warranty, if the parts are an issue you may consider using the jets parts if the machines are in fact identical.


----------



## JoeLyddon

What do you think of *The Shop Fox* DP… not quite as fancy as this one?
( has a 3/4 HP motor… no fancy stuff)


----------



## TheDane

Joe-I considered it, but the end cost would have been almost double what I paid for the MasterForce (shipping on the ShopFox W1668 is about $75 … Menards is less than a mile down the road).

-Gerry


----------



## woodjunkie

I bought this same DP 18 months ago. Have had absolutely no issues with it. I use it almost daily and use forstner bits alot hence I am changing speeds alot. After reading this l took the cover off and look at the belt and it looks brand new.


----------



## TwangyOne

I also have the same press. Going on 3 years or more now, and still *knock on wood* going strong without any issues. My only wish was it had more depth travel for those longer pen blanks I occasionally drill, but I knew about that when I bought the press. Great deal for the price, even the wife enjoys it and all it's features for her pen making.


----------



## TheDane

Jim-Try drilling pen blanks on a DP with 2 1/8" travel … makes this one a dream to work with!

I have done a bunch of stick pens that require drilling about 4" into the blank … for those I use the lathe and a Jacobs chuck.

The LED light on this DP leaves a little to be desired so I just clamp a little goose-neck lamp to the table.

On the subject of the table, I like using a shopmade auxiliary table and fence, which presented a problem due to the way the DP's cast iron table is designed. To solve that, I turned a dowel down to fit into the hole in the center of the DP's table, drilled a hole through the center of the dowel, then ran a 3/8" carriage bolt through my plywood shopmade table. On the bottom, I used a fender washer and a 3/8" knob. Mounting and removing the table is now a toll-less operation.


----------



## dakremer

I used to work at Menards, out in the lumber yard. Yes, I was that guy loading up your lumber for you  I really like Masterforce. From what I've been told (By Menards) is that MasterForce is supposed to be a tool for the do-it-your-selfer AND the contractor. Its been described to me as "not as good as contractor grade, but better than do-it-your-selfer grade." So somewhere right in the middle. Its marketed as a cheaper choice for a contractor or a little more expensive choice for the Home buyer….

By the way….a lot of the MasterForce line is actually made by Bosch, just with a different name on it. Not sure about this drill press, but I know the cordless drills are for sure.


----------



## TheDane

dakremer-Good thing you didn't hurt your back loading up that lumber! At least, now you know how to get it fixed if you do (chiropractor reference).

I have a buddy that works at the local Menards, and he has said pretty much the same thing. So far, I really like this thing … just wish the built-in LED was a little brighter.

-Gerry


----------



## indi

I just set up my Masterforce 12" Drill press. I did check for square anf level. I did check the laser. Everything seemed to be pretty much right on. The only thing that I noticed is that one of the lasers is blurry, not a sharp line. The other is fine. And when I turned on the press, as it rotates there is a clicking sound. Almost like a tab on the pulley is slapping something. This tick is on all speeds. Not too load, just a tick. Did a couple of test drills and it seemed to work fine. I replaced a Craftsman 10" press with this one. This thing is much taller than the old Craftsman 10". I will have to build a lower height bench for this one. Gotta love these honey do's. New tools.


----------



## indi

The clicking sound I have found out was on the front pulley. The little piece of metal that sticks down on the bottom side of the pulley, passes though the rpm indicator (two screws hold it to the frame). The little piece of metal was hitting the rpm indicator. I loosened the screws and adjusted the indicator so the the pulley didn't hit either side of the indicator.


----------



## jimmyjj

mine now on order. $219


----------



## MarkShultz

i purchased this drill press. i find that the handle to lower the bit is way to low (about at the level of the chuck opening). this gets in the way of the fence unless there is a long bit installed. i have to take off the knob for it to pass over the fence.


----------



## 303Woodwork

Gerry, thanks for such an in-depth review.

"I have always been a little leery of private label brands (like the 'MasterForce' label at Menards). I know these are Asian knock-offs, and the quality may not measure up to the major tool brands."

I second that and usually try to go for the better respected (and more expensive!!) brands like Delta, ShopFox and Jet over something like MasterForce or Proxxon. Having said that, drill press reviews like yours above give great independent advice to the potential buyer, so thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## ChipByrd

I recognize that this is an old post, but I was wondering if you still endorse the MasterForce? Has it held up well?

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## jimmyjj

I've not used anything else to compare it to, but I find myself a bit disappointed in it. had to return the first unit b/c the leg base was not level. more importantly, the mechanism for raising and lowering the table seems to have a lot of slop in it. don't know how a Jet or Delta would differ, but I suspect it would be tighter.


----------



## TheDane

ChipByrd-Yup … still have it and still stand by what I wrote two years ago. The only thing I would add is that, so far, my concern about parts & service hasn't been an issue. I have opened the top up a few times to check the belts and pulleys … no problems.

jimmyhopps-You may be right about current production models. I looked at the Jet in a local machine shop before I bought the MasterForce and to me, they were identical.


----------



## ChipByrd

Thanks @TheDane. I will likely pull the trigger after he holidays. This and the Jet are the perfect size, but I think I will give the Masterforce a go. I will try to write my impressions after getting it. Thank again, Chip.


----------

